# posting pictures from smart phone



## Yvonne G

If any one knows how to post pictures on the Forum from your smart phone, will you please write up an easy to follow, step-by-step tutorial that we can pin at the top of this section?


----------



## Eric Phillips

Yvonne G said:


> If any one knows how to post pictures on the Forum from your smart phone, will you please write up an easy to follow, step-by-step tutorial that we can pin at the top of this section?



Step 1 - Touch Quote or touch the reply empty field.

Step 2 - Touch the photo album icon on bottom middle, this should automatically bring up your photos.

Step 3 - Select the photo and hit(touch) upload.

Repeat steps to add multiple photos then hit reply




Have a tortfabulous day!


----------



## Meganolvt

I just did it. I just touched upload a file, then choose a file, then find your picture in the appropriate folder and select it. For me (Galaxy S3), the pictures are usually in a file called DCOM or camera.


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank you (and I LOVE your picture).


----------



## Bobbyott

Sorry just trying to post a pic. Guess I did it lol.


----------



## Maverick

For Android with the Tortoise forum app from Google play: 
1: Tap the 3 little dots in the upper right-hand on the app. Tap reply.
2: Tap the 3 little dots in the upper right-hand on the app.Tap Attach Picture or Insert Image link. (If you want to link from Dropbox or similar hosting site)
3: Select your picture from your gallery and tap attachment in the upper right-hand corner.
4: Tap the arrow next to the 3 dots in the upper right-hand of the screen.


----------



## Yvonne G

Just a note on taking a video - if you hold your phone horizontally instead of vertically, you get a better result.


----------



## Bobbyott

I tried to upload a video the other day and it won't let me upload


----------



## Clunk

Bobbyott said:


> I tried to upload a video the other day and it won't let me upload



You can't upload videos here. You upload them to Youtube, Vimeo etc. then post the links to the videos here.


----------



## turdle yerdle

Koopa


----------

